# Abandoned Showroom Northampton



## crazyhorse1967 (Jan 1, 2011)

I driveby this building everyday, though there is never a right time to investigate until today. Allot is vandalised check out the pictures.




DSCF5864 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5881 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5876 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5888 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5883 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5861 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5887 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5856 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5874 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5880 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5866 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr




DSCF5857 by dreamerofpictures, on Flickr


----------



## RichardB (Jan 1, 2011)

I've moved this to the Misc Sites forum as it's a location report.


----------



## Potter (Jan 7, 2011)

Love that old Austin badge. Be interesting to reg check those number plates.


----------



## tom_fanny1 (Mar 4, 2011)

where abouts is this, i wanna check it out?


----------



## sYnc_below (Mar 4, 2011)

tom_fanny1 said:


> where abouts is this, i wanna check it out?



you shouldn't be asking that on here but for the record it took me about 30 seconds to locate it without leaving my desk.


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 4, 2011)

tom_fanny1 said:


> where abouts is this, i wanna check it out?



Welcome to DP Tom..check out the forum rules please.


----------

